# cleaning cloth seats



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening all
i would like some advice about cleaning the seats in my car. they are in very good condition already (no stains etc) but i think they could do with being 'freshened up' a bit. i have just got myself a vax 6131 so i was thinking of using megs apc @ 10:1 sorayed onto an MF, thoroughly wipe seats over, then extract with the vax... 
also, ive never used a wet/dry hoover before and the instructions that came with mine are a bit vauge, can anyone give me some tips on extraction..(oo-er):lol:

this is what the seats look like in my car:










TIA
kev


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i thought you new a lot


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> i thought you new a lot


ive picked up alot about the exterior side of things, but ive only really just started to focus more on interior detailing, rather than just a quick hoover


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> ive picked up alot about the exterior side of things, but ive only really just started to focus more on interior detailing, rather than just a quick hoover


i personally don't think there is a better way of doing an interior,other than lightly spraying the seats then soft brushing them,then suck up via your new machine,use APC or any other shampoo,job done :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Kev,

Have you tried the Autoglym Hi-Foam interior shampoo? Used with one of their microfibre cleaning pads gives very very good results.

Then a quick hoover afterwards. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

James_R said:


> Kev,
> 
> Have you tried the Autoglym Hi-Foam interior shampoo? Used with one of their microfibre cleaning pads gives very very good results.
> 
> Then a quick hoover afterwards. :thumb:


i have'nt tried that, might see if i can get it from work as we sell most other AG products


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

James_R said:


> Kev,
> 
> Have you tried the Autoglym Hi-Foam interior shampoo?.


Thats what I use and it works well enough


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Used it on the works van - startling transformation in this case.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84830


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

James_R said:


> Used it on the works van - startling transformation in this case.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84830


:doublesho fantastic results James:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i usually go APC/surfex sprayed onto seats then scrubbed with a brush them vaccuumed out - works well imo


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> :doublesho fantastic results James:thumb:


Cheers dude.:thumb:

Keep us posted when you've wet vac'd Kev - I am thinking about using the vax on mine? Just dont know what to use as the 'shampoo' other than the normal vax stuff.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

James_R said:


> Cheers dude.:thumb:
> 
> Keep us posted when you've wet vac'd Kev - I am thinking about using the vax on mine? Just dont know what to use as the 'shampoo' other than the normal vax stuff.


will do:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,fiestadetailer,the vax should be handy enough used,if the seats were bad then i would spray the the area with the cleaning solution from the machine to lightly dampen the cloth then start at one end of the surface to be cleaned hold the extraction tool tight to the cloth and pull upwards whilst also releasing the cleaning solution from the machine,2-3 passes should be enough,then some more passes but this time just extracting the solution that is left behind,this wont leave it totally dry but not far off,use the cars heater vents to dry the rest,obviously the car on and running to produce the hot air and it will also stop a bad smell from setting in,as happens so many times when so called valeters dont dry the car out properly, if there were some really bad stains then a solution of apc mixed roughly 3 to 1 agitate with a nail brush or somthing simular and then go over that area using the for mentioned method,:thumb:and somthing i experimented with, as after 15 years of valeting im always trying to find good methods and this is one,if the seats just need a quick wipe freshen use APC diluted 2 to 1 onto the surface and use a waffel weave towel or somthing simular to lift the solution and the dirt from the seat make sure to put pressure on the towel and rub in both directions, and if you feel it needs it, run the vax over it using only the extraction,i have done this alot and is very affective,:thumb:hopefully this should be of some help,as all my methods are tryed and tested and i have never had a car returned for any reason,my explaination is a weee bit long,but if it helps its worth it ps you can give me a ring if you need any more help on this,as i would class interior cleaning as my specialty


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ thanks Paul, much appreciated.:thumb: roll on the weekend


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mate

I use a similar technique as Paul's. I always like to mix the cleaning solution with warm water as I find this helps break down the dirt quicker. Here's a couple of pics I took when I cleaned the interior of a Micra that was quite grubby.

Before:










After










I'll be cleaning the drivers seat of my 1 Series this weekend as it's got some water stains on it. I'm then going to treat it with some CG's Fabric Guard which will hopefully stop any further staining, fingers crossed!


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

There is no better fabric/plastic cleaner than G101, nothing comes close to it imo.

I bought some megs APC to see what all the fuss is about, used it once and gave it away.

I very rarely post up pictures of anything I do as im not the sort of guy that likes to show off, but I can tell you after 15 years of correcting cars both on the outside and inside ( Interiors are my forte ) I bought a 2003 Clio Dci and ive NEVER done one as bad in my life.

Every panel, seat and carpet was black dirty, and I mean black, and full of dog hairs. I know the guy personally who had it before me, from new and he NEVER washed or cleaned it :wall:

G101 excelled once again, and the interior is as good as new, and im not exaggerating.

If I could offer any advice to anyone on here, it would be to buy some, once you have you'll never use anything other than G101 for plastics and fabrics.

I will take some shots for you tomorrow, not that it would do any good because I have no " befores " only afters.


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

rapidseven, I have a Fabia vRS with the wonderful cream cloth interior which suffers badly from watermarking. I tried to clean the interior a couple of weeks ago with 1001 cleaner and IMO it cleared the watermarking but didn't bring it up as clean as others were saying theirs had come up. 

I also have some G101 and was wondering what your Dilution ratios are and also your cleaning method for cleaning my seats, then I can get some protection on them afterwards.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Well without wanting to over complicate things, I have a few pre-mixed diluted spray bottles with numbers 1 to 3 for strength.

I you use a 1 litre spray bottle, then being exact with the measurment isnt really that important unless you go too strong. Just use about 1" of G101 and top up with warm water.

To use it, take a capfull of G101 into a bucket, and fill the bucket 1/4 full with hot water, take a clean microfibre and soak it in the bucket.

Vac the seats, then take your spray bottle of G101 and give the seat a light misting, then take the microfibre and ring it out so its just damp, then rub the seat clean, then vac off.

You might have to repeat the process and vairy the amount of g101 sprayed onto the seat, but you will get the hang of it for sure.

For heavy staines, just twist the nozzle on the spray bottle to a more direct spray rather than a mist, take the microfibre and gently rotate and vac up, and it will disappear.

My apolgies for not being fluent in writing what to do like some of the guys do on here so very well.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

sorry, forgot to mention - the purpose of using the bucket of hot water dilluted with g101 is that when the microfibre gets dirty from cleaning the interiors, when you rinse it out in the bucket, it comes back out clean, and because its damp, it already has a pre-mix of g101 on the cloth to help with the cleaning 

This method works brilliantly for me


----------



## dazzerjp (Sep 3, 2008)

rapidseven said:


> Well without wanting to over complicate things, I have a few pre-mixed diluted spray bottles with numbers 1 to 3 for strength.
> 
> I you use a 1 litre spray bottle, then being exact with the measurment isnt really that important unless you go too strong. Just use about 1" of G101 and top up with warm water.
> 
> ...


But not too hard as you may damage the cloth.

I've found using a steamer helps.

1> Vac
2> Steaming lightly to loose dirt
3> Spray APC
4> Allow to soak for a few minutes
5> Steam again
6> Gently rub or pat the seats with MF
7> Wet/Dry Vac the remaining

The beauty of the steamers is that it lifts the dirt particles with the steam, both to the surface of the cloth, for heavier particles, or into the air with lighter ones.

It reduces the amount of rubbing, which is a godsend for cloth seats.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Your number 3 should be replaced with G101 mate, its Manchester United vs Grimsby Town.

Honestly the difference is night and day.

:thumb:

About damaging the cloth, well I just buy the cheap 79p microfibres from Asda for the interiors so it matters not :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

rapidseven said:


> Your number 3 should be replaced with G101 mate, its Manchester United vs Grimsby Town.
> 
> Honestly the difference is night and day.
> 
> ...


I agree, G101 is one of those products that is invaluable not only on the car either. Use it in the house as well it is fantastic as a tile cleaner or for cleaning the bath/sink.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

James_R said:


> Kev,
> 
> Have you tried the Autoglym Hi-Foam interior shampoo? Used with one of their microfibre cleaning pads gives very very good results.
> 
> Then a quick hoover afterwards. :thumb:


2nd that!


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> I agree, G101 is one of those products that is invaluable not only on the car either. Use it in the house as well it is fantastic as a tile cleaner or for cleaning the bath/sink.


Absolutely :thumb:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Ive searched some of the online suppliers and come up blank. Who makes G101, where can I get some online.

Thanks


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Only from an AS rep

Espuma make a stronger version. (Not tried it though)
http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/index.php?
main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=28


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Serious said:


> Only from a AS rep
> 
> Espuma make a stronger version.


So they say :thumb: It is actually more expensive than G101 anyway so the statement its cheaper is completely false!

I would love to know what they mean by stronger though. AS have designed G101 to be effective yet pretty much safe on everything when diluted properly.

You could fill a 5lt tub with strong TFR and stick a label on it saying APC. Add a colouring would anybody actually be any wiser? I highly doubt it. You could then call it G303 and claim its even stronger than Espumas G202!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to put "so they say" in my post lol.

I love g101 and wouldn't swap.

Alanjo99 might have some samples of g101


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

OK so the rest of cant get G101 so what is the best product that is available?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

philworrall said:


> OK so the rest of cant get G101 so what is the best product that is available?


You can get G101 easily. Just go on the AS section on here and ask Sue for details of your local franchisee. You can even buy it off E-Bay if you search for it.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Autosmart products are very easy to obtain, I made this thread a few weeks ago 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107686


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

the g202 from Espuma I have used for a few years now and it is stronger than the AS stuff, I clean many hi end cars and have always found it same to use on just about everywhere on the car, except for paint work. in opinion it is cheaper and is better the dilution rates make it more cost effective and seems to be safer but im not a doctor!


----------

